# Organizational Leadership/Management majors?



## WiscoExplorer (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone studying Organizational Leadership/Management or Non-Profit Management? What is it like and what do you want to do with your degree?

I'm considering studying Organizational Leadership so that I can work for Env. non-profits or for human resources. Just wondering if anyone had some opinions!


----------



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not in the major but I am strongly considering a management module with my degree and have taken a few organizational behavior courses. They're a lot of fun. I got the highest marks in those and you get to work on actual case studies. I'm not sure, I just might add the management module to my master's..
Do you like doing cost benefit and SWOT analyses? How about maximizing profit given a certain budget and trying to figure out which method will be most efficient? Or better yet, learning about different team management styles in order to fulfill objectives and synergize? Do these kinds of stuff sound interesting to you? I found this class extremely useful.
If it's something you enjoy or are considering, at least take one course in it..as an elective or as a major. Warning: it's a bit of work, but it's worth it.


----------

